

Lowest Power Dual-Core 64-bit CPU Supporting VT-x: 5.5W (yet, labelled "Solo"?) - mrb
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42113
There seems to be two models of the Core 2 Solo SU3500, both rated 5.5W: a single-core one (http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37133) and a dual-core one (http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42113). Is the dual-core version real or is it an error on Intel's website? I am looking for a VERY low-power 64-bit laptop supporting VT-x and this processor seems ideal, but it looks like it is unfortunately an error on Intel's website... The next best options seem to be a 10W Core 2 Duo SU9600 (Core microarchitecture, no integrated GPU or memory controller), or a 18W Celeron U3400/U3405/Core i3-330UM (Nehalem uarch, integrated GPU and memory controller).
======
mrb
There seems to be two models of the Core 2 Solo SU3500, both rated 5.5W: a
single-core one (<http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37133>) and a dual-core
one (<http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42113>). Is the dual-core version
real or is it an error on Intel's website? I am looking for a VERY low-power
64-bit laptop supporting VT-x and this processor seems ideal, but it looks
like it is unfortunately an error on Intel's website... The next best options
seem to be a 10W Core 2 Duo SU9600 (Core microarchitecture, no integrated GPU
or memory controller), or a 18W Celeron U3400/U3405/Core i3-330UM (Nehalem
uarch, integrated GPU and memory controller).

